# موقع راائع ومجنون



## مازن Mazen (12 يوليو 2007)

اخواني هذا موقع راااااااائع ..لهواة الطيران والاختراعات:20: :20: :20: :20: :
http://jnaudin.free.fr/index.htm


به احدث الاختراعات الطائره(اطباق طائره صغيره حوامات وغيرها الكثير ) مع صور وشروح واحيانا مخططات تفصيليه لتصنع مثلها بنفسك ..مع الشكر والتحيه للاخ مكه كوم..


----------



## جاسر (12 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم

نعم موقع فريد بمعلوماته ومحتواه

شكراً لك


----------



## وجدي_1405 (13 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
مازن 
نشكرك على هذا الموضوع المفيد ( كووول )
نفع الله بك الدين و الأمة
(-:


----------



## مازن Mazen (14 يوليو 2007)

وعليكم السلام.. مشكورين اخواني على التفاعل:7:


----------



## مازن Mazen (16 يوليو 2007)

وهذ موقع اشمل للطائرات اللاسلكيه مخططات ومحركات 
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/index.php
وهذا الموقع عن تصنيع طائرات اللاسلكي بخراطه ال CNC
http://www.cuttingedgecnc.com/


----------



## مازن Mazen (26 يوليو 2007)

هذا موقع به الكثير من المخططات للطائرات اللا سلكيه
http://www.theplanpage.com/st.htm


----------



## مازن Mazen (26 يوليو 2007)

وهذا موقع عن صناعة طائره هليكوبتر بكثير من التفصيل 
http://www.angelfire.com/blues/heli_project/index.html

(منقول)....


----------



## خالد الطيار (13 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks a lot brother


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مفيش أي حاجة عن المطارات ياهندسة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

